

Computing compute resources for a startup vs Amazon - sharpshoot
http://blog.summize.com/2007/12/compute-resourc.html

======
staunch
I liked it. I mostly agree too. I do think it was a glaring mistake to ignore
the incredible deals you can get now on dedicated servers. Probably 95%+ web
apps can do everything they need to do with 1-2 relatively lightweight
machines with the 1-4TB monthly outgoing bandwidth that's included free with
them.

The totally legitimate and efficient uses of EC2/S3 are few and far between.
Mostly things like Justin.tv, where their peak load is so much higher than
their average.

The best thing Amazon has done with EC2/S3 is give the architecture astronauts
a datacenter-holodeck, where they can safely live out their fantasy scaling
scenarios.

------
bayareaguy
If your app does a lot of internal I/O to S3, it may be cheaper to run it on
EC2.

------
pg
That's a good logo.

~~~
sharpshoot
Its actually a really cool product too. One of the few products i've seen on
Techcrunch and actually started using regularly enough - just in time for the
holidays. They seem like a smart bunch too.

